# Portland Liveaboard Ops?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I'm relocating to Portland,OR and need to find a marina that allows liveaboards, has a short,or no, waitinglist, and is less than $300/mo for a 35 footer. Any recommendations?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I lived aboard for 3 years in the Portland area (moved away about 6 years ago). I lived in 3 different marinas:

Rocky Pointe, Scappoose - About 20 minutes west of Portland on the Multnomah Channel ( a very serene, peaceful stretch of water that connects on one end in the Willamette River, the other in the Columbia). Not a bad place, w/decent amenities. It's a hundred yards or so off Hwy 30, but that wasn't too bad, either. They did a fairly good job of keeping up the place. Secure, gated parking. Had a boat yard on site, too.

Scappoose Marina - A private marina like Rocky Pointe, this is one of the nicer marinas in which to liveaboard in the Portland area. About 2 miles west of Rocky Pointe on the Channel. Quiet, well kept docks and amenities. Has a nice little "clubhouse" for residents. One of the nicest and cleanest private marinas in the area (well, at least it was 6 years ago..)

McCuddy's Marina - On Hayden Island in N. Portland. Great location, right in the heart of the busy N. Portland Harbor. Fairly cheap owners, though. Any repairs were done with the least possible work involved, in both materials and labor. Had OK amenities, but annoyingly had to pay quarters for showers in addition to the "liveaboard fee" (what was the fee for, any way? We couldn't figure it out why other than they could...). Can't beat the spot, though.

And I moored a boat, but didn't liveaboard, in the Hayden Bay Marina, which is on the same island in the Columbia River. Owned by a California corporation, they have 3 marinas on the island. Very nice, very well kept, and they do have liveaboards. I would have lived there but for their policy of no cats (I had two aboard). I think the company is called Columbia Crossings, but not sure.

There are a few more, but can't recall the names. At least you'll have some decent choices, and the slip rents (again, 6 years ago) were under $300/mo for a 35 footer. I had a Gulf 40 and the most I paid was $320 at McCuddy's, including the liveaboard fee and electricity.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You might also try the email list at Cascadia There is quite a few MISTY's ie from the portland area that could make sure you found a good marina besides the ones listed above.

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks,
I got on the Cascadia list. Good suggestions. Scappoose, Rocky Point, McCuddys, Hayden... anybody else with info about these? I assume that Hayden still does not allow pets. How about the others?
Brian


----------



## BrianKFriesen (Apr 5, 2017)

No more living aboard at Rocky Pointe, unfortunately. I lived aboard for 3 years at McCuddy's on Hayden Island. It's probably the best option in PDX area. I wrote a novel about sailing and living aboard on the Columbia. Great inside looks at the alternative liveaboard lifestyle, if I do say so myself 
amazon . com /author / BrianKFriesen


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

McCuddy's Landing on the Multnomah Channel does liveaboard. You'll have no trouble getting moorage for under $300. Portland has reasonable moorage rates (for now). I used to dock my 34 footer for $175 (non-liveaboard).

No idea what the wait lists are like...but act now before the rain stops....


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

amwbox said:


> ..but act now before the rain stops....


Now *THAT'S* funny.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

capta said:


> Now *THAT'S* funny.


No, seriously. We have long, dry, beautiful summers here.

But then the other 8 months...deluge.


----------



## BrianKFriesen (Apr 5, 2017)

Rain. It's why God made tarps.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Tomahawk Bay will let you live aboard, but no pets. You could try Tomahawk Island Marina as well, but I think they have a waiting list.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

One other thing too is to discuss in person if at all possible, be sure to mention you are moving to the area due to employment. Be well dressed and clean shaven/trimmed hair. I suggest stating that you will be staying aboard, possibly till you find housing or might stay if happy there. You might be able to liveabord for several year as "till you find someplace." I am not suggesting lying, but the term liveaboard can connote some negativity. Also if your mention your work and possibly how nice your boat is into the discussion. Many places are trying to limit who lives aboard, and often when they find out your gainfully employed and that your boat is well maintained the wait lists might disappear or "no liveaboard" may not be such a firm position. Most places I have called will firmly say on the phone, no liveaboards, yet when approached in person by a clean cut, well dressed professional they may say they allow it. One place I looked at in New York said "we don't allow liveabords so we will just say you are aboard a lot." As far as Portland marinas, can't help there.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

miatapaul said:


> One other thing too is to discuss in person if at all possible, be sure to mention you are moving to the area due to employment. Be well dressed and clean shaven/trimmed hair. I suggest stating that you will be staying aboard, possibly till you find housing or might stay if happy there. You might be able to liveabord for several year as "till you find someplace." I am not suggesting lying, but the term liveaboard can connote some negativity. Also if your mention your work and possibly how nice your boat is into the discussion. Many places are trying to limit who lives aboard, and often when they find out your gainfully employed and that your boat is well maintained the wait lists might disappear or "no liveaboard" may not be such a firm position. Most places I have called will firmly say on the phone, no liveaboards, yet when approached in person by a clean cut, well dressed professional they may say they allow it. One place I looked at in New York said "we don't allow liveabords so we will just say you are aboard a lot." As far as Portland marinas, can't help there.


^This is good advice. I think it's becoming important to simply not say the word "liveaboard". Basically, it's come to mean "unwashed bum piling garbage around soon-to-be-liability derelict boat that never leaves the slip." At least as far as many marinas are concerned. And they aren't wrong, in many cases. Make it clear that you are an actual boater, with a job, as opposed to someone looking for "cheap" rent.

When I first got into sailing I wound up crashing on my boat after a relationship went south for what wound up being most of a year in a strictly no-liveaboard marina. But they knew me, knew I was alright, knew I had a job, knew I took time to maintain my boat and the docks, helped shovel snow and such, and looked the other way as I lived aboard unspoken. Meanwhile, certain others were being kicked out of the marina.

Portland is no different in this regard. Most marinas reject the whole concept of liveaboard with open contempt. They've had *many* bad experiences. But others are fine with it so long as you aren't using your rigging as a clothes line and the docks as storage space and don't allow your boat to turn green, as they tend to do when neglected in this climate.

Keep yourself presentable and employed-looking, and keep your boat looking like something that actually sails as opposed to merely floating.


----------

